# My first time using freebsd



## christhegeek (Jan 8, 2019)

Was fairly easy enough to install it not bad .
Of course it has many problems from qt-sqlite that can't be installed  no way via ports or pkg nothing worked at all
Gnome3 Gdm doesn't work it gives me a blank screen (with a dark color i think)
Wifi usb support is very very very limited only one of my 11 usb wifi adapters worked and another one with problems
But the last straw was that octopkg won't install or update .... i tried to install it via pkg or via ports nothing worked what so ever !
Burning dvds was a failure .
The good thing was that xfce worked very good and the nvidia driver is very good and i think its faster than linux.
-Other things that worked was: 
1) bluetooth worked (but with pulseaudio i have no sound from browser but it has no problems with video/music player apps)
2) hp printer tested ok the test page says something about xiphos ....
3) sound is ok
4) Dvb-t (tv) works ok adapter recognised and worked with kaffeine with success

Please make installing a graphical package manager easier ! octopkg doesnt work !!!!
Create a simple app for connecting to bluetooth i can create one myself so i guess you can too !


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2019)

You might be doing qt-sqlite wrong. I think it's a plugin but don't quote me but I only use sqlite3. Never heard of octopkg before.  DVDs burn just fine so I don't know why you had a problem. Can't comment on your other problems cause I don't use them.

Funny. I was sitting here thinking about what I would say about my first attempt in many years to install Linux on a laptop. Fedora installed but couldn't detect wifi and it couldn't install a graphics package I wanted to try (the reason I was trying to do that). Clear Linux wouldn't boot from the live usb. Centos, which is what I have some experience with as a server, needs to be burned onto a DVD and I don't have any DVDs to burn.

So Linux sucks and I think I'll go post that on a Linux forum somewhere.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes its about qt-sqlite plugin ! 
I tried to burn an iso to dvd this doesn't work i used the k3b if i remember correctly , there has to be some underlying problem
I didn't tested the terminal.
I was too frustrated that gdm/gnome didn't worked and that octopkg couldn't install anything.
nvidia driver has very good performance,chromium browser is very fast also
I like that i can install shotcut i love this video editor.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 9, 2019)

"It does not work" doesn't tell us anything. 

http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#beprecise


----------



## forquare (Jan 9, 2019)

For ports-mgmt/octopkg, did you install a suitable "su frontend" such as sysutils/gksu or security/kf5-kdesu?  Because there are multiple choices, it isn't installed for you (but octopkg does supply a warning about the lack of one of these).

For "qt-sqlite" there appear to be a couple of options, which did you try to install?  Both appear to install fine using pkg(8) on my 12.0-RELEASE-p1 system.

databases/qt4-sqlite-plugin
databases/qt4-sqlite3-plugin


----------



## scottro (Jan 9, 2019)

drhowarddrfine, re Fedora, if it's an Intel card, you have to download the proper package--some sort what's opensource and what isn't, if I remember correctly, but don't quote me, is the reason it's not included in the original install.  As for CentOS, you can burn the ISO image to a USB, assuming you need either Fedora or CentOS for something.  Sorry for the off topic bit. 

To the OP (Original Poster) FreeBSD is behind on hardware support, (and some software), but has its own good points, as it seems you are finding out yourself.   I think forquare's post offers some solutions.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2019)

scottro Yeah, I won't go on about this anymore but, dipping into that Linux stuff, seems every distro has their own way of doing things and their own programs for installing and doing almost anything. So it's not possible to easily "distro hop" which, in itself, makes things confusing. 

What I should probably do is install Fedora, cause someone said it's bleeding edge, and strip it of everything and only install what I want, which may require tweaking. The only problem with that is, if I have to do tweaking, I might as well spend better time trying to port them to FreeBSD. Unfortunately, the package I'm interested in is a binary one that I don't think will work anywhere but centos. The developers said that is their target OS but, if that's so, the line about how wonderful Linux is falls apart if software is distro dependent.

But I don't want to hijack this thread anymore. Sorry.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 9, 2019)

OP: keep in mind FreeBSD is not Linux; it doesn't hold your hand like most Linux distros do. Read the FreeBSD handbook and follow the appropriate instructions, plus the instructions listed here in the forums for posting technical questions.

Thanks!


----------



## Ogis (Jan 9, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> but with pulseaudio i have no sound from browser


Who needs it? I can not understand. The sound works wonderfully on various audio players as well as on Firefox (i mean youtube).


christhegeek said:


> octopkg


This app is worthless. Last released version is from 2015.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 9, 2019)

Ogis said:


> This app is worthless. Last released version is from 2015.



The last commit update for ports-mgmt/octopkg is 12 Dec 2018 01:35:36, though personally I do not see the advantage of a GUI front-end for pkg. 

Better to learn the commands and work from the terminal IMO.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 9, 2019)

Yes pulseaudio is pretty useless , the sound works fine without it but what system i got installed i dont know oss ? nothing ? what mixers (with gui) works with it ?




Ogis said:


> Who needs it? I can not understand. The sound works wonderfully on various audio players as well as on Firefox (i mean youtube).
> 
> This app is worthless. Last released version is from 2015.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 9, 2019)

I have installed sudo and gksu but no luck with octopkg
But i was dissapointed that gdm doesn't work .
The repository has enough software but what if i want to install a linux application can i download the source from git and compile it and make it work ?
Can i execute linux applications ?
Installation wasn't difficult and i appreciate it but of course if you want to attract desktop users you need a gui .
And load support for wifi adapters by default ! nothing seems to work some usb needs the rwtln0 or something to be loaded on rc.conf
More software is needed though there is no problem for the people that are serious about open source.
The performance of the nvidia driver seem to be better than even linux i have very nice performance on uhd 60fps videos on chromium.

*Please tell me if you know where i can find the guide to install the open source amdgpu driver i wait an amd rx460 graphics card  please respond !*




forquare said:


> For ports-mgmt/octopkg, did you install a suitable "su frontend" such as sysutils/gksu or security/kf5-kdesu?  Because there are multiple choices, it isn't installed for you (but octopkg does supply a warning about the lack of one of these).
> 
> For "qt-sqlite" there appear to be a couple of options, which did you try to install?  Both appear to install fine using pkg(8) on my 12.0-RELEASE-p1 system.
> 
> ...


----------



## forquare (Jan 9, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> Installation wasn't difficult and i appreciate it but of course if you want to attract desktop users you need a gui .



This is not the primary concern of FreeBSD. It is a system that can be many things to many people, and it is therefore minimal and can be built upon. 

If you are after a *BSD Desktop experience, you might try TrueOS which is based on FreeBSD -CURRENT and has more/better hardware support and a GUI installer iirc. 

Linux applications can be run via the Linuxulator: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/linuxemu.html


----------



## D-FENS (Jan 9, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> I have installed sudo and gksu but no luck with octopkg
> ...
> *Please tell me if you know where i can find the guide to install the open source amdgpu driver i wait an amd rx460 graphics card  please respond !*


Using the package manager is quite easy, I have never felt a need for a pkg GUI. One really needs "pkg install", "pkg upgrade" and "pkg remove". Maybe throw a "pkg info" in the mix. That's it.
My suggestion is, don't be scared from the console, it's your friend. Have the documentation on one side and the console on the other!

Regarding the amdgpu, I have recently installed a FreeBSD with GUI on RX 580, the procedure should be mostly the same. Here is the post (just go directly for 12.0-RELEASE, don't bother with 11.2): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/rx-580-supported.65905/#post-396194
Recently I stopped using ports and moved to binary, because it took so damn long, I could not take it anymore.


----------



## aht0 (Jan 9, 2019)

roccobaroccoSC said:


> Using the package manager is quite easy, I have never felt a need for a pkg GUI. One really needs "pkg install", "pkg upgrade" and "pkg remove". Maybe throw a "pkg info" in the mix. That's it.


And `pkg search`. It's pretty useful too. With these basic commands, no need or point messing with some mediating GUI in the middle. All can be done easily from the shell.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 9, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> I have installed sudo and gksu but no luck with octopkg


ports-mgmt/octopkg works in user mode but not as root. I installed it to see and that's what I got. I don't know anything about it and, as I said earlier, most people don't use it so you'll need to check the mailing lists or Google.


> The repository has enough software but what if i want to install a linux application can i download the source from git and compile it and make it work ?
> Can i execute linux applications ?


There is a chapter in the Handbook about some of that. FreeBSD is known to run some Linux applications faster than Linux can but the answer is, yes, some software will but others will be a struggle.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 10, 2019)

FreeBSD is advertised as it has all the programming tools installed by default , so it will be possible to compile an application from source code I guess....




drhowarddrfine said:


> ports-mgmt/octopkg works in user mode but not as root. I installed it to see and that's what I got. I don't know anything about it and, as I said earlier, most people don't use it so you'll need to check the mailing lists or Google.
> 
> There is a chapter in the Handbook about some of that. FreeBSD is known to run some Linux applications faster than Linux can but the answer is, yes, some software will but others will be a struggle.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 16, 2019)

Sum:  Gnome/gdm doesn't work i tried to disable the wayland on gdm settings file but still no gdm/gnome
Octopkg finally worked with no problems.
After a while i was unable to login to xfce with my username ,while i could login as root, i gues the home folder that keeps setting of the xfce desktop for my user was corrupted ????
This was extremely frustrating and dissapointed me completely. Also while on other bsd distros like ghostbsd,trueos/trident my dvb-t tuner works with no problems and i watch tv on kaffeine on freebsd installation even if it finds the device /dev/dvb/adapter0  kaffeine can't detect it for some reason !
Kaffeine has a problem with qt-sqlite-plugin i solved it installing some packages for sqlite because installing this package from ports doesn't make any diferrence .
Chromium with nvidia driver is very fast !
I was dissapointed that gnome/gdm was unable to run and that my xfce session got corrupted and unable to start with my user.
I like that i can install shotcut which is pretty dope and you can preview your video smoothly after applying a ton of video effects ! which i found it very cool
Also ports works very well and i was able to compile some packages succesfuly .
I'm a linux user since 1999 my first distro was slackware linux and i had to compile the kernel so i could add support for tv tuners and some other stuff i had on my pc that time.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 16, 2019)

christhegeek said:


> while on other bsd distros


There is no such thing as a BSD "distro". That's a Linux-ism you need to rid yourself of. It's either XBSD or it's not. TrueOS is the FreeBSD operating system with a set of pre-installed packages and settings but FreeBSD nonetheless. Etc.

FreeBSD cannot and did not corrupt your user in xfce. You are doing experimenting and probably did something to make that happen on your own. We've all done that.


----------



## christhegeek (Jan 16, 2019)

drhowarddrfine said:


> There is no such thing as a BSD "distro". That's a Linux-ism you need to rid yourself of. It's either XBSD or it's not. TrueOS is the FreeBSD operating system with a set of pre-installed packages and settings but FreeBSD nonetheless. Etc.
> 
> FreeBSD cannot and did not corrupt your user in xfce. You are doing experimenting and probably did something to make that happen on your own. We've all done that.



Maybe i did something wrong  i don't know, i should install kde5 sddm and i should use zfs filesystem instead of ufs


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jan 16, 2019)

The file system has nothing to do with your home directory issue. UFS works fine for a desktop actually and I prefer it to ZFS, but it is your preference.


----------

